# Biggest Tiger Trout ever caught in Utah



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.sunad.com/index.php?tier=1&article_id=23417


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Some pigs in there, that's for sure..

Hopefully there's a few thousand in there that size. Probably the only thing to help keep that chub population in check.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, That Fish could have downed a lot of Chub if they would have left him in, Ha ha. I guess I won't be downsizing to a 6 Inch Auger now.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> Wow, That Fish could have downed a lot of Chub if they would have left him in, Ha ha. I guess I won't be downsizing to a 6 Inch Auger now.


He was released!

I heard all about it from a friend at the fish shop. In fact the volunteer on that project spoke to him and my buddy replied "hah I know of 2 twins that would have kept that". 
The volunteer replied "you mean the 2 twins from BFT! Ugh I hate those bass turds, what I don't understand is how they eat so many **** **** fish!"

Oh I found it so funny! Hey we're famous I guess. :mrgreen:

I told him he should have said "one bite at a time". :EAT:

*Edited by Mod*


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> He was released!





> From the article in the paper:
> The biggest tiger trout ever caught in Utah died for science and for the good of Scofield Reservoir. She was caught in a gill net during October's annual fall survey of fish populations at the lake.


Released? Look at the caudal fin of the big girl. It's already starting to dry out. Fish caught in gill nets aren't usually in any condition to be released.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > He was released!
> ...


Well it was released so you guys can stop with the whole "it's dead comment". The volunteer out that day said it was released. So go get your big girl this ice season!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

> The biggest tiger trout ever caught in Utah died for science and for the good of Scofield Reservoir.


First line of the article. These fish were not released.

Gill nets = kill nets, most of the time.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Released? Look at the caudal fin of the big girl. It's already starting to dry out. *Fish caught in gill nets aren't usually in any condition to be released.*


They usually dont fair too well after being held in the gills either. Even if they survived the gill net.

I say deader than door nails.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow than that BFT'er volunteer was full of it! He must have quite a hate for my twin and I! 

I retract my above posts! I can recognize when I am wrong.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice look'n fish...and yep based on reading the article...big lures catch big fish I will attest to that first hand. Too bad we don't fish for Trout...think'n with the arsenal we have it would be very interesting to see if these behemoths would like them...I'm think'n yep.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

What I find very interesting is the Picture of a Big fish, even a measurement of 32" and a REAL WEIGHT!!!! 32" fatty with a weight of 13 lbs. and yet I still see 24" at 8 lbs posted, why is that?......LOL
Just like to see people keeping it real. Let the winter pounding of Scofield begin.

Twins -I guess there really is a difference in "famous" and "infamous" - 



:O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Twins -I guess there really is a difference in "famous" and "infamous" -
> 
> Adjective
> infamous (comparative more infamous, superlative most infamous)
> ...


Them's fightin' words!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just joshin' the Twins. They do know how to catch fish.

Sorry Guys


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol. Gill nets have nearly a 100% mortality rate associated with them. Those fish are clearly dead. Couple of dandies tho thats for sure!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Chaser said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Twins -I guess there really is a difference in "famous" and "infamous" -
> ...


Only if one wants them as fightn' words. Sometimes the truth may hurt but maybe will also cause one to pause and reflect...but its how one takes it as I see it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Nice look'n fish...and yep based on reading the article...big lures catch big fish I will attest to that first hand. Too bad we don't fish for Trout...think'n with the arsenal we have it would be very interesting to see if these behemoths would like them...I'm think'n yep.


Only one way to test that theory...

Go throw your big junk in a tiger trout lake! I'd like to see how you two fare with them. They're really tasty and usually aren't too hard to catch. Easier than browns and you guys have caught some great browns from PV on accident.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

No desire LOAH period dot. Yep we've caught some nice browns in PV accidental catchs (all released) along with anglers we know targeting another species. But for us no desire to go after Trout. Hmmmmm...well yet anyways. But thanks I'm sure some of the lures we have would be very tempting to behemoth Trout. It's not about catching fish IMHO its about being a student of the species and working to catch them behemoths...quality vs quantity is what I along with my fish'n partner and a handful of others search for at this time Trout aren't the species.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd just like to see what you gals would pull out of Joe's Valley or Fish Lake.

Granted, big tiger trout aren't known for being in FL, and most of them in Joe's are kinda scrawny, but you could still go for your favorites. Probably still a few in Fish Lake and the ones in Joe's are only getting bigger.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaser said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Twins -I guess there really is a difference in "famous" and "infamous" -
> ...





madonafly said:


> Just joshin' the Twins. They do know how to catch fish.
> 
> Sorry Guys


Oh no worries. Clearly the BFT'er didn't like us.

As for famous or infamous....

".................would you please help us with the infamous el guapo......"

"In famous, what does that mean?" 
"I think it means that he is more than famous". 
"Oh wow the IN-FAMOUS!, the IN-FAMOUS!"
-Steve Martin and Chevy Chase on the 3 Amigos


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'd just like to see what you gals would pull out of Joe's Valley or Fish Lake.
> 
> Granted, big tiger trout aren't known for being in FL, and most of them in Joe's are kinda scrawny, but you could still go for your favorites. Probably still a few in Fish Lake and the ones in Joe's are only getting bigger.


Thanks, but for us, no thanks on Trout...why drive all that way to the Joe's area. I'll let the serious Trout fish'n to you and other truly dedicated Trout anglers...for us, maybe someday we'll experiment but don't see that happening anytime soon going after Trout...it would be very interesting though with the lures we've acquired. Some are noted for catching behemoth Trout...but Trout even though the Utah fish of thousands...we aren't in the thousands who target Trout...

We truly enjoy what we go after...Walleye, TMs, Crappie, Perch and every now and again Blue Gill...you know the species for us varies with the season and you know our primary fish.

Again its being dedicated students its an overall investment including hours working to learn lures, techniques, structures, patterns, researching, employing, and logging record books for data points for future reference (maybe someday I'll write a book while in the ole folks home)...

We're not anglers who want to just catch fish...we work the 3Ps for each of our targeted species...ever learning students and honing our skills for what we 'truly' enjoy catching... thats how we see it. Anyone can catch fish...it's learning how to 'really' catch fish that counts.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

:roll:


k2muskie said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > madonafly said:
> ...


K2, the truth? :roll:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just like to see what you gals would pull out of Joe's Valley or Fish Lake.
> ...


I have to say the trout thank you! I am sure you could put a hurting to some big slimers with what you girls know. I am sure there are many of us that would swap a trip with you to take you to some spots for a shot at some decent trout. I feel the same about TM cool fish but just not on my radar to chase... As you say not yet at least... :mrgreen:


----------

